# Costs for DECA and MRV



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

Okay, I tried to find this answer, but after reading several of the myriad of threads still am not clear on these four questions:

1. So we have to HR20-100s and were using the Beta version of MRV until last night (yes I knew it was coming, but figured Direct might actually use their TVMail to tell us, instead of just a quick msg that the Beta period was over). So, if I want to use our own existing ethernet setup, all I have to do is call Direct to sign up to pay the $3 a month? I understand that it will be "unsupported..."

2. But if I wanted to try and finagle a newer dvr out of this and the DECA setup, is there anyone who has gotten the upgrade for free? If not, it is really $99 + $49 installation (which is outrageous IMHO).

3. And if I get the DECA setup, I still have to pay the $3 a month, right?

4. We still have our HR10-250 Tivo and since the dropping of all the MPEG2 HD channels, all we are really using it for right now is OTA locals (and not very often at that). Is there a way to finagle getting a free upgrade to replace it with the DECA hardware included? Or at very least for $49 installation only?

Thanks in advance for any information you can provide.

Cheryl


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm getting the DECA upgrade along with an HR2x to up grade my HR10-250 for $78 total. Not sure how they came up with that price, but It's half what the originally quoted me, plus getting the DVR upgrade.

I've read where some folks have gotten the whole shabang for free. I have a hard time being irate enough on the phone to push for that. It's just not in my nature.

The deal I got was more from sweet talking... ;-)

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you want to go the unsupported route, go through Doug's process of the email. But there's been a varying degree of success. DECA is $99 for equipment, $49 for install. It seems to be quite easy to get the install fee waived. I didn't try to get the equipment (SWM LNB+deca boxes for me) free. Any version of MRV you'll pay the $3 a month (per account.)


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just had DECA/SWM Upgrade Package Installed for $75.50.

Not sure how Directv came up with that price but the SWM16 Multiswitch costs alot more than that along with 6 DECA Adapters and another Special DECA Adapter for my HR20-100 and a new LNB and a Ethernet Router DECA Adapter plus Labor.

I can't believe I got all of that for $75.50 and he was here for about 3 or 4 hours.

I gave him a Nice Tip because he did a Great Job but of course he was very pleased that I was knowledgeable about Direct and MRV.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

My installation cost 49.00. The CSR said that I would also get a DVR upgrade for my H21 box but that didn't happen. I wonder what parameters D* uses to determine how much to charge customers for services. I've seen anywhere from 49.00 up for DECA/MRV installation.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

For me switching from Slimline 5LNB/WB68 to SL3 SWM/DECA (3) cost $99. I thought it was fair for what they did. They waived the install fee. I wanted to switch an R15 for an HR24 and they offered it discounted for $99 which I thought was fair. As it turned out, they wound up replacing a HR20-100 with another HR24 as part of the job.


----------



## robd54 (Aug 3, 2007)

mikeny said:


> For me switching from Slimline 5LNB/WB68 to SL3 SWM/DECA (3) cost $99. I thought it was fair for what they did. They waived the install fee. I wanted to switch an R15 for an HR24 and they offered it discounted for $99 which I thought was fair. As it turned out, they wound up replacing a HR20-100 with another HR24 as part of the job.


You're lucky, I tried SOO hard to get the guy to replace my HR20-100 with another HR24 and he couldn't. He tried, calling his boss and what not, but his boss reamed him out. Seeing how nice the one HR24 I have is, I might just suck it up and buy another on overstock or something.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The "no deal" costs:
Connected Home upgrade: $99
Service call: $49
No programing commitment
Converts to SWiM, adds DECAs and Bandstop filters as needed.
Swaps receivers not SWiM compatible at no cost "BUT" this triggers a programing commitment, and is only a "like for like" swap. NOT a DVR upgrade or SD to HD upgrade.
HR10-250 would be swapped for a R-16 & H20 gets swapped for H21/23/24

Some may leverage a better deal.


----------



## ciscokidd979 (Aug 21, 2006)

Called twice last night and got same results...$99 for equip...$49 for install...Said my HR20-100 is compatible but not my R16 DVR...They offered $99 to upgrade to HD or $199 to upgrade to HD DVR...BLAH. Spend well over $160 a month + NFLST & Protection plan. Thought they would throw me a bone on bumping up a receiver.

The 2nd guy I got was really cool and tried working it several different ways. Says to call back next week and he thinks there would be specials for "Grandfathered" customers for upgrades. Who knows? Gave me some hope. He actually got frustrated and stated "D* has to do something to take care of customers like you! You spend money, pay your bill on time and want cutting edge services."

Wish me luck!

Cisco


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

$149 for me.

What I got: SWM16 and 7 DECAs.


----------



## ClerkDante (Sep 20, 2002)

So I've beta'd this thing, that's performed virtually flawlessly for the last year, and now my equipment is no longer eligible? 

My HR21 is not eligibly, so they want $99 to upgrade to an HR24, $49 for install, $3 a month AND a 2 year extension to my agreement. 

If my current setup already works just fine, why can't I just pay $3 a month to stick with what's been working?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

ClerkDante said:


> If my current setup already works just fine, why can't I just pay $3 a month to stick with what's been working?


You can, and there are forums in place for this.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> The "no deal" costs:
> Connected Home upgrade: $99
> Service call: $49
> No programing commitment
> ...


Why on earth would they think replacing the HR10-250 with a non-dvr was a "like" swap???? I certainly won't give up my Tivo unless they give me a newer dvr to replace it.

Thanks to everyone for your feedback. I'll probably wait until next week to call and see what I can get something as a "grandfathered" customer.  I don't have a problem with a 2-year commitment, so maybe I can leverage something cheaper or free.

Although I always start out trying to sweet talk them like the guy from PA above, often their resistance to deal puts me into the frustrated/nasty frame of mind. :uglyhamme

Cheryl


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

speedcouch said:


> Why on earth would they think replacing the HR10-250 with a non-dvr was a "like" swap????
> 
> Cheryl


Since the HR10-250 can't get any HD from the SATs, it's now considered an SD DVR, which is what a R-16 is, so "like for like".


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, one last question...

If I got a new dvr for the DECA stuff, do my other receivers have to be newer too or would the HR20s work as the "slave" receivers?

Cheryl


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

speedcouch said:


> Oh yeah, one last question...
> 
> If I got a new dvr for the DECA stuff, do my other receivers have to be newer too or would the HR20s work as the "slave" receivers?
> 
> Cheryl


HR20s works as servers & clients fine.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ClerkDante said:


> So I've beta'd this thing, that's performed virtually flawlessly for the last year, and now my equipment is no longer eligible?
> 
> My HR21 is not eligibly, so they want $99 to upgrade to an HR24, $49 for install, $3 a month AND a 2 year extension to my agreement.
> 
> If my current setup already works just fine, why can't I just pay $3 a month to stick with what's been working?


There is no reason why your HR21 is not eligible. You'd still pay $99 for equipment, that includes all the DECAs, SWM etc, $49 for install unless thats waived (easiest charge to waive), $3 a month and no extension. An HR24 is nice, but there actually isn't really a guarantee that you'd get one.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Since the HR10-250 can't get any HD from the SATs, it's now considered an SD DVR, which is what a R-16 is, so "like for like".


That doesn't fair as some people paid $999 for that HD DVR. DirecTV changed to mpeg-4 and rendering it obsolete for their HD. They should be upgraded to HR2x units for no upfront lease fees in my opinion, especially if they're adding this "service" as well.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mikeny said:


> That doesn't fair as some people paid $999 for that HD DVR. DirecTV changed to mpeg-4 and rendering it obsolete for their HD. They should be upgraded to HR2x units for no upfront lease fees in my opinion, especially if they're adding this "service" as well.


Oh, I know how you feel. I had an $800 Sony HD receiver [not DVR] that became useless with the move to MPEG-4.
Hasn't there been an upgrade/exchange offer for those for a long time? I mean the HD MPEG-2 was known to be going away for a long time.
This would seem to be a separate "deal" from the DECA/connected home networking.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

mikeny said:


> That doesn't fair as some people paid $999 for that HD DVR. DirecTV changed to mpeg-4 and rendering it obsolete for their HD. They should be upgraded to HR2x units for no upfront lease fees in my opinion, especially if they're adding this "service" as well.


Well, for quite some time they were able to get them upgraded for free to an HR2x unit. I can see your point that they should still be switched out for an HD DVR. However, I can also see that DirecTV may think they've give the opportunity to keep their HD access. At this point, they only have SD access on these boxes and that's all that they are willing to replace.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Oh, I know how you feel. I had an $800 Sony HD receiver [not DVR] that became useless with the move to MPEG-4.
> Hasn't there been an upgrade/exchange offer for those for a long time? I mean the HD MPEG-2 was known to be going away for a long time.
> This would seem to be a separate "deal" from the DECA/connected home networking.


Yeah, I thought there was a separate deal so I figured (as my discounted HD DVR offer was) that it could be bundled into the Whole Home DVR upgrade too.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Yeah, I thought there was a separate deal so I figured (as my discounted HD DVR offer was) that it could be bundled into the Whole Home DVR upgrade too.


Not sure "bundled", but I'd first work on the DVR change "deal" and then the Connected Home upgrade. I don't see why this all couldn't be done at one time.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

mikeny said:


> That doesn't fair as some people paid $999 for that HD DVR. DirecTV changed to mpeg-4 and rendering it obsolete for their HD. They should be upgraded to HR2x units for no upfront lease fees in my opinion, especially if they're adding this "service" as well.


DirecTV offered free upgrades to these receivers for over TWO YEARS. Folks with these receivers were contacted over and over again. At some point, those offers expire. If you didn't take advantage of an offer while it was being made, you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> DirecTV offered free upgrades to these receivers for over TWO YEARS. Folks with these receivers were contacted over and over again. At some point, those offers expire. If you didn't take advantage of an offer while it was being made, you only have yourself to blame.


Some people kept it for ATSC and their locals weren't even carried in mpeg-4. I don't see why the offer should expire. The HR10 hasn't gained any more functionality. Hey, I'm just glad I was able to sell mine back in '06 on ebay.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

How is it that my HR22 and my H22 (HD enabled) worked under the MRV beta program with my present programming package, and when I ask D yesterday to opt me into the $3 monthly MRV program, they tell me that the H22 and my present programming package won't work with MRV now?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

usnret said:


> How is it that my HR22 and my H22 (HD enabled) worked under the MRV beta program with my present programming package, and when I ask D yesterday to opt me into the $3 monthly MRV program, they tell me that the H22 and my present programming package won't work with MRV now?


Because your "H22" is an R-22 and is listed as an SD DVR. Yes, it worked with the Beta MRV, but isn't listed as an HD receiver under the DirecTV system.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

For me it took some doing, two different calls to first level CSRs with a third one to retention the charm. Installation is set for this upcoming Tuesday. Getting three DECA dongles for my HR21, 22 and router, a SWM-16, and four SWM capable SD-DVRs replacements (R16s, or if I'm lucky an R22(s)) for legacy ones all for $49 and a 24 month commitment.

That is the $99 equipment fee was waived due to being a subscriber in good standing since '95.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Because your "H22" is an R-22 and is listed as an SD DVR. Yes, it worked with the Beta MRV, but isn't listed as an HD receiver under the DirecTV system.


Does this mean that on the HD enabled R22s MRV will not be authorized post beta?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Does this mean that on the HD enabled R22s MRV will not be authorized post beta?


For MRV to be authorized, the account must have 1 HD DVR and at least 1 HD receiver. The R22 doesn't count as one of these.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

It can be done. 

Item Description	Price	Quantity	Total
8 channel SWM Free 1 Free
Whole-Home DVR Service 1	
Sales Order Credit ($99.00) 1 ($99.00)
DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade Free 1 Free
Professional Installation $49.00 1 $49.00
Sales Order Credit ($49.00) 1 ($49.00)
Tax	$0.00
Order Total	$0.00

This also included a HR24 replacement of a HR20 for N/C and some programming discounts.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Phil T said:


> It can be done.
> 
> Item Description Price Quantity Total
> 8 channel SWM Free 1 Free
> ...


Not to burst any bubbles, but I don't see the HDDVR+ [HR24] listed there.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I called them and asked them to Replace My HR20-100 while Upgrading My Service to SWM/DECA and they said after being on hold for 20 minutes that I couldn't get an HR24-500 do Phil you are either the Luckiest Person on the Planet or it didn't happen as there is No Way They Can Guarantee That You Will Get Any Particular DVR especially the HR24-500 and I was told that by a Senior CSR!!!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Phil T said:


> It can be done.
> 
> Item Description	Price	Quantity	Total
> 8 channel SWM Free 1 Free
> ...


You were in a test market, right? Did you get the install already?



veryoldschool said:


> Not to burst any bubbles, but I don't see the HDDVR+ [HR24] listed there.





richierich said:


> I called them and asked them to Replace My HR20-100 while Upgrading My Service to SWM/DECA and they said after being on hold for 20 minutes that I couldn't get an HR24-500 do Phil you are either the Luckiest Person on the Planet or it didn't happen as there is No Way They Can Guarantee That You Will Get Any Particular DVR especially the HR24-500 and I was told that by a Senior CSR!!!


I believe him because even though I arranged to buy an HR24, which appeared on my order (they couldn't really promise that model), the installer made the decision on site to swap my HR20-100 for free. You won't find that 2nd HR24 I got on any work order.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> Not to burst any bubbles, but I don't see the HDDVR+ [HR24] listed there.


That list is from DirecTV.com This is from the e-mail they sent me a few minutes later:

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION

1	Multi-Room HD DVR Upgrade	$99.00

1	Sales Order Credit	-$99.00

Equipment Total	$0.00	
ADDITIONAL

Sales Order Credit	-$49.00

Installation Fee	$49.00	
Delivery & Handling Fee	$0.00	
Tax	$0.00	
Order Total Paid*	$0.00

I mentioned in another thread that the day of installation we had a freak April snowstorm and the installer could not get on the roof. He had a HR24 with him but had to reschedule. I asked the CSR on the installers cell phone if they could reschedule with the same installer. They said they would but three days later a different installer showed up. I asked if he had a HR24 with him but he did not, only a HR23. He called back to the shop and told them I was promised a HR24. He finished the install, drove back to shop and showed up with a HR24 about 40 minutes later. That is what I call good customer service!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I believe him because even though I arranged to buy an HR24, which appeared on my order (they couldn't really promise that model), the installer made the decision on site to swap my HR20-100 for free. You won't find that 2nd HR24 I got on any work order.


What an installer can/will do is another thing than what the CSR does and then gets changed by the computer system as it generates the work order.
I wish all good luck, and am only trying to point out how things might be different when the installer shows up with his work order.
Knowing what "could happen" should prepare you for what you may need to do to get everything the way you want/expect it to be.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I was in a test market, but I was prepared to be disappointed and not get a HR24 from the second installer. The installer was very professional and I offered to help install the DECAS to speed him up. He was pleasant, seemed to enjoy his job and seemed to enjoy talking to me. He replaced RG6 connecters on every piece of cable he touched. 

He shared stories of installing 9 HR24's with MRV in Vail. He and I also talked about people calling in to complain about snow on the dish in the middle of a blizzard. 

He made the offer to go get the HR24 when he could tell I was disappointed he didn't have one with him.

I know I may have been lucky, but it is possible to get installers that are competent and a pleasure to deal with. 

A side note is I found out later and from veryoldschool that he did not hook my eithernet up in a supported way, but I can deal with that.


----------



## grant24 (May 21, 2010)

Weird to me how someone who needs only one DECA, and someone else who needs 10 DECA's still pay the same price...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

grant24 said:


> Weird to me how someone who needs only one DECA, and someone else who needs 10 DECA's still pay the same price...


They probably came up with the price by figuring some people would need more and some less. Customer that only needs one pays more than just one costs and the customer who needs many gets the ones the first customer "in a way" paid for but didn't need.

OR

They figure they spent all that money on 9 receivers that they should help them out and throw some DECAs in for free


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> What an installer can/will do is another thing than what the CSR does and then gets changed by the computer system as it generates the work order.
> I wish all good luck, and am only trying to point out how things might be different when the installer shows up with his work order.
> Knowing what "could happen" should prepare you for what you may need to do to get everything the way you want/expect it to be.


When I called to order DECA/SWM upgrade the CSR told me I would get a DVR upgrade of my H21. The e-mail from D* was Titled "Your new receiver upgrade confirmation" and the first line was "Great news, we have placed your order for a new receiver". I didn't get the new receiver. I hope Phil T does better.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> They probably came up with the price by figuring some people would need more and some less. Customer that only needs one pays more than just one costs and the customer who needs many gets the ones the first customer "in a way" paid for but didn't need.
> 
> OR
> 
> They figure they spent all that money on 9 receivers that they should help them out and throw some DECAs in for free


Especially since they get $5 a month X 8 from that customer in revenue.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

oldengineer said:


> When I called to order DECA/SWM upgrade the CSR told me I would get a DVR upgrade of my H21. The e-mail from D* was Titled "Your new receiver upgrade confirmation" and the first line was "Great news, we have placed your order for a new receiver". I didn't get the new receiver. I hope Phil T does better.


Phil T is posting about a completed install and the installer went the extra mile for him.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> What an installer can/will do is another thing than what the CSR does and then gets changed by the computer system as it generates the work order.
> I wish all good luck, and am only trying to point out how things might be different when the installer shows up with his work order.
> Knowing what "could happen" should prepare you for what you may need to do to get everything the way you want/expect it to be.


True. The CSRs go by the policy. The installers seem to be able leverage some additional flexibility in the name of "technical issues".


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

mikeny said:


> ... I arranged to buy an HR24, which appeared on my order (they couldn't really promise that model), the installer made the decision on site to swap my HR20-100 for free. You won't find that 2nd HR24 I got on any work order.


Me and big mouth...Now I'm on the phone with Directv trying to get them to take off a $199 charge for that 2nd HR24 that they decided to install.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I got connected a great CSR in the equipment office who removed that charge, and sold me 3 months of HBO/Cinemax, & Starz for $9 more (I already had Show) and 3 months of the HD Extra Pack for free. Exhale.


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Got it for half price plus swapping out two receivers for free 1-dvr swap and standard receiver swap . Plus 3 months movie channels for free hbo showtime starz cinemax.


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

oldengineer said:


> When I called to order DECA/SWM upgrade the CSR told me I would get a DVR upgrade of my H21. The e-mail from D* was Titled "Your new receiver upgrade confirmation" and the first line was "Great news, we have placed your order for a new receiver". I didn't get the new receiver. I hope Phil T does better.


The other side of this is that this is partially a quirk in D* notification system. When I placed my DECA/SWiM upgrade order, there was NO discussion about upgrading any existing DVR or receiver but the confirmation order read just like yours. D* order control/ inventory management system is horrible. I had two instances in the past (during the MPEG4 transition) where D* shipped odd combination's that D* said were 'impossible' but that is what was shipped. I had several discussion with Ellen's staff because they 'could not control' what was actually shipped. Most of this centered around additional DVR's that were shipped in the 'new' packaging (with pictures, etc. on the box) but did not contain cables, power cord or remote (overly simplified but it is long story). Their distribution system didn't have the capability to 'fix' it (even from the executive office).

My actual upgrade was done by the installer in an absolutely wonderful fashion so I am not trying to start a 'rant' but several installers have commented that I would be much better off to call them directly and let them interface to D* but I haven't tried that path.


----------

